# If Joey Jfive Lujan and Mojave Mo had a baby!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am an unapalogistic Joey J5 fanboy. The guy hits stuff out of the air with his home made sling. 'Nuff said for me.
I asked how long the list was for a Custom Coyote. He said about 3 years, give or take a month. I bugged him 7 more times and he said that he would sleep on it.
Then a month later I get a little package from New Mexico. Inside was a well lived V.1 Coyote with a hand written note. "Moses, the waiting time for an LBS is now around 4 years. However, I found this original 'Yote in the back of my shop. I'm sorry for the rabbit hair and the little blood spot on the handle. Shoot well grasshopper! J5"

Amazing. An actual J5. I knew what I needed to do!!

For starters J5 needed a new name. He is now Obiwonjoeykenobe J5 Lujan. I then sanded the hair guts off the 'Yote. Then I profiled some choils for my pinch digits. The beach glass came from Fort Bragg where I dive for abalone and scallops which I used for gripper bumps. I added the lanyard hole and the handle profile so that y'all know I am a RH hold gangsta shooter!

A spritz of stain, a spritz of BLO followed by a dab of carwax and a buff. This sling is now reborn and will keep it's place on my desk as an indoor shooter and reminder that whenever you are shooting flying aspirin you need to shoot low!

Peace! MM





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like that.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Comes with it's own emergency ammo. I like it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Who's the mama and who's the daddy??? :question:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow very nice bro!!! I like it!! I hope u didn't sand off too much blood and magic from that shooter !! Haha it has fed me many times .. and I am glad to send it to you bro .. your article cracks me up man!! Haha love it ! .. you fixed.that shooter up nicely .. glad it has a good home ! .. I'm sure the wait isn't too long for a LBS!!  ... super cool post dude!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Wow very nice bro!!! I like it!! I hope u didn't sand off too much blood and magic from that shooter !! Haha it has fed me many times .. and I am glad to send it to you bro .. your article cracks me up man!! Haha love it ! .. you fixed.that shooter up nicely .. glad it has a good home ! .. I'm sure the wait isn't too long for a LBS!!  ... super cool post dude!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Thanks Obiwonjoey! Made my morning! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Unique.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. That is what my Mom would say when my Grandparents asked how I was doing.....


ForkLess said:


> Unique.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

